# Just got back from Kauai



## DeniseM (Jul 4, 2015)

Just got back from Kauai - about 2:00 am.  Dragging this morning.

We were at our Wyndham Kauai Beach Villas, Ocean front timeshare for 2 weeks.

The day before we left *I broke my toe*, so it was a very "relaxing" vacation.  I didn't mind relaxing, but DH didn't dig it - he likes to go, go, go, on vacation.  We did get to board the plane first!  

It was hot the last few days we were there, with very little breeze, and very high tides - right up to the foliage along the beach.

Not much new to report -

We mostly ate in, but we ate at Brennekes, The Olympic Cafe, and Kalypso.  Brennekes was the most expensive meal, and my least favorite.  We didn't do any "fine dining."

We went to the former barbecue place in Kapa'a which is on the bike path and is now called the Beach Walk, but it was nearly empty, and looked bad, so we didn't go in.  This is a great location, so hopefully someone will take it over and make it successful.

The resort looks good, although they just fired the landscape maintenance company.  I noticed that the grass in front of the ocean front buildings looked bad and was informed by one of the residents that the maintenance company was not watering it (turned off sprinklers) and that's one of the reasons they got fired.

We own 7 weeks here now, and if I can every get DH to retire, we hope to spend extensive lengths of time at this resort.  It's not fancy - although you do have access to the fancy hotel on the same property, but we absolutely love the ocean front location.  

View from our lanai.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks, Denise! Welcome home.  Sorry about your toe.  What a hassle that would be to deal with on vacation!!

The three restaurants you named are three of our favorites, too.  We like going to Kalypso for a very late lunch, then watching the sunset from the Hanalei Pier.

Hope the KBV maintenance crew thing gets straightened out. I'm surprised the sprinklers turned off thing would have gotten so far out of hand.  Did they think nobody would notice?  When we were last there (September 2014) things looked pretty nice, and groundskeepers were very visible all over the property.

We'll be there next in February, so I'll be able to report back about it then.

Dave


----------



## jacknsara (Jul 4, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> . . .  The resort looks good, although they just fired the landscape maintenance company.  I noticed that the grass in front of the ocean front buildings looked bad and was informed by one of the residents that the maintenance company was not watering it (turned off sprinklers) and that's one of the reasons they got fired.  . . .


Aloha Denise,
While pretty low on my list of things to worry about, I thought the landscape crew was doing shabby work during our last visit (Dec/Jan).  The most visible example was churning up / destroying the grass with the wheels of their equipment.   I am hopeful that the replacement of the landscape company is / will be a positive development.
Sorry to hear about your toe.  How hard was it going up and down the stairs to the third floor?
Jack


----------



## slip (Jul 4, 2015)

I hit those three on my last trip too.the Olyimpic we've been to many times and
It was our first time for the others. We enjoyed them all. BeachWalk was fine 
For drinks and some pupu's. We drank there often, love the view. I hear it sold
So we'll see what happens to it. 

When are you headed back? We stopped by the KBV on our last trip and I can 
See why you love the view.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 4, 2015)

> I thought the landscape crew was doing shabby work during our last visit (Dec/Jan).


 I did not see any landscape workers in the 2 weeks I was there, except for a special crew that was climbing and trimming the coconut trees, so I'm assuming that they new company hadn't started yet.



> How hard was it going up and down the stairs to the third floor?
> Jack



The first 3 days, when my toe was the most sore, I pretty much camped out on the Lanai.  But I was wearing one of those orthopedic shoes with the flat bottom, and the 3 flights of stairs were doable, as long as I put my foot down completely flat when I stepped, and was careful not to flex the toe.  There was no one in the first floor, and I considered asking for that unit, but just couldn't give up the 3rd floor view.  I'm glad I didn't - because I managed the steps and the view was worth it.  

I didn't swim, or snorkel, or hike, but still had a nice time - there was no way I would stay home.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 4, 2015)

> When are you headed back?



I'm not sure - I have reservations for Christmas and February, but DH got a promotion and right now he is telling me he can't go again that soon.  When I bought the additional 4 weeks, we expected him to retire, but he got a surprise promotion instead.


----------



## slip (Jul 4, 2015)

Promotions and recognition are always good. Just make sure he has the time to
Enjoy that retirement. I would have done the same as you. I'm content with a
View like that on the lanai. 

DW and I aren't too busy when we go anymore unless we have company that
Are new to the islands. When that happens, one week is with them and the 
Second week is for us where we don't eat out much either. No company last trip.
That's probably why we spent a lot of time during happy hour at the BeachWalk. 

We have company in February but I think we'll be hanging out a lot at the 
Breweries with them.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 4, 2015)

slip said:


> Promotions and recognition are always good. Just make sure he has the time to enjoy that retirement.



To be quite honest with you - I don't think he will enjoy retirement - he's a workaholic and has nothing to fill his time after he retires.



> We have company in February but I think we'll be hanging out a lot at the Breweries with them.



I forgot - we did visit the Kaui Beer Company in Lihue and liked it a lot.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 5, 2015)

We are envious.  . We really enjoyed Tiki Taco, a very rundown hole-in-a-wall place.  My husband would never have eaten there if not for not wanting to be a party pooper as we were with friends who wanted to try.  After that my husband insisted we went there again.  That place was recommended by Chicken In A Barrel, another place which we enjoyed.  Those eateries are closer to Princeville than Poipu.


----------



## slip (Jul 5, 2015)

Tiki Taco is really good. Try the tamales, they only make them for Saturday's.
They're great. I don't pay much attention anymore to if the place is fancy or a
Whole in the wall. As long as the food is good. Did you ever see some of the 
Places on those travel shows. Man, they look bad but they always rave about
The food.

Denise, keep working on him, life's short. He can be productive and active 
Without work.


----------



## travelwyndham (Jul 5, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Just got back from Kauai - about 2:00 am.  Dragging this morning.
> 
> We were at our Wyndham Kauai Beach Villas, Ocean front timeshare for 2 weeks.
> 
> ...



Wow, its a small world. We just checked out of G17. We spent July 1st-3rd at the Kauai Beach Villas as a "vacation" away from Bali Hai where there isn't any air conditioning (and we are at from June 7th-July 6th). I had no idea how amazing this property was. Wish I would have booked at this resort instead. Wyndham Bali Hai is beautiful and the units are large (we are in a 3 bedroom), but with no air conditioning, we are melting. I also loved the location of the Kauai Beach Villas. Being close to Lihue, is like being in the middle of everything. In Princeville, we have to drive a minimum of 45 minutes to get anywhere (except Queen's Bath- which was great). Thanks for sharing. Christine


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 5, 2015)

travelwyndham said:


> Wow, its a small world. We just checked out of G17. We spent July 1st-3rd at the Kauai Beach Villas as a "vacation" away from Bali Hai where there isn't any air conditioning (and we are at from June 7th-July 6th). I had no idea how amazing this property was. Wish I would have booked at this resort instead. Wyndham Bali Hai is beautiful and the units are large (we are in a 3 bedroom), but with no air conditioning, we are melting. I also loved the location of the Kauai Beach Villas. Being close to Lihue, is like being in the middle of everything. In Princeville, we have to drive a minimum of 45 minutes to get anywhere (except Queen's Bath- which was great). Thanks for sharing. Christine



Now you know the undiscovered secrets of Kauai Beach Villas, and why those of us who own there really enjoy it. Ssh!  Don't tell anyone! 

Dave


----------



## linsj (Jul 5, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> The first 3 days, when my toe was the most sore, I pretty much camped out on the Lanai.



That's one of my favorite things to do on vacation--reading and watching the ocean. The view at KBV is great for relaxing. And the property is close enough to Duke's to eat there multiple times.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jul 5, 2015)

Denise--glad you are back and mahalo for posting pix.

Our last two trips to the Islands were canceled for medical reasons-- We're still getting and contesting bills for my December hospital stay!!

We have two weeks at Princeville in Dec and two weeks at the Maui Schooner in March.

Oh, how I miss Hawaii and the people.

A hui ho,

Sterling


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jul 5, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your toe Denise.  Glad you enjoyed your RnR time though.

Ironically, I am planning a little mix of business & pleasure trip to Hawaii in January and last night, thought about ditching Oahu for my 3-4 free days, to head over to Kauai.  Maybe I'll have to do that


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 5, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> The first 3 days, when my toe was the most sore, I pretty much camped out on the Lanai.  But I was wearing one of those orthopedic shoes with the flat bottom, and the 3 flights of stairs were doable, as long as I put my foot down completely flat when I stepped, and was careful not to flex the toe.  There was no one in the first floor, and I considered asking for that unit, but just couldn't give up the 3rd floor view.  I'm glad I didn't - because I managed the steps and the view was worth it.
> 
> I didn't swim, or snorkel, or hike, but still had a nice time - there was no way I would stay home.


Sorry to hear that you broke your toe and that it was painful too but nothing wrong with sitting on the Lanai and watching the ocean.


----------



## applegirl (Jul 6, 2015)

Denise,

Your view was amazing!  Where are these Wyndam villas located?  Doesn't look like Princeville, being level with the ocean and all.  We are spending two weeks here at Hanalei Bay Resort in Princeville and absolutely loving it!   If you were here on Princeville, it would have been fun to get together for coffee and meet each other!

Cheers,
Janna


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 6, 2015)

applegirl said:


> Denise,
> 
> Your view was amazing!  Where are these Wyndam villas located?



It is between Lihue and Kapa'a, between the Wailua Golf Course, and the Aqua, Kauai Beach Resort Hotel.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 6, 2015)

From my Toe:  Thank you for all the kind wishes - I'm feeling better.


----------



## gvic (Jul 7, 2015)

Try a glass of the Ancient Hawaiian drink ..... Okolehao.  You won't "feel" any of your "toes" ! ! !


----------



## donnaval (Jul 7, 2015)

Just a shout-out to thank you Denise and you other knowledgeable TUGgers.  My DH has never wanted to visit Hawaii due to the long travel time (12.5 hours is the best we can do from Western PA).  But after reading all these wonderful posts, and having a plethora of Wyndham points I had to transfer into RCI, I've convinced him to make a once-in-a-lifetime visit.  I was lucky to secure one week here at the Beach Villas and the following week at Shearwater (April 2016), and I'm sneaking in a week on Maui to start it all off through II.  I will be reading this thread over and over to memorize all the great tips!  I know we won't get a view like yours, Denise, but it sounds like the villas will be perfect for us regardless.

I visited Kauai for one day on a cruise with my mom and was blown away by its beauty.  Can't wait to spend an extended amount of time there.  I hope I did the right thing splitting up the two weeks between the two resorts - from what I've read, I think I'm hitting both ends of the island that way?


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 7, 2015)

donnaval said:


> Just a shout-out to thank you Denise and you other knowledgeable TUGgers.  My DH has never wanted to visit Hawaii due to the long travel time (12.5 hours is the best we can do from Western PA).  But after reading all these wonderful posts, and having a plethora of Wyndham points I had to transfer into RCI, I've convinced him to make a once-in-a-lifetime visit.  I was lucky to secure one week here at the Beach Villas and the following week at Shearwater (April 2016), and I'm sneaking in a week on Maui to start it all off through II.  I will be reading this thread over and over to memorize all the great tips!  I know we won't get a view like yours, Denise, but it sounds like the villas will be perfect for us regardless.
> 
> I visited Kauai for one day on a cruise with my mom and was blown away by its beauty.  Can't wait to spend an extended amount of time there.  I hope I did the right thing splitting up the two weeks between the two resorts - from what I've read, I think I'm hitting both ends of the island that way?



Congratulations! You'll have a fine time.  You aren't splitting up Kauai exactly.  If the island is round, like the face of a clock, you'll be staying more about at Eleven and 3 o'clock locations. Kind of.  But the island is small enough that the difference is just drive time, and if you're out exploring, you'll be in the car anyway.   If you wanted more of "both ends of the island," staying in Princeville and Poipu would be a better fit.  

But the Lihue area, where Kauai Beach Villas is located, is actually a more convenient location, since you're already partway to either end of things. You can head north OR south quite easily, as your whim takes you.  And best of all, you're minutes from the airport, with none of the airport noise, quite close to shopping, and some great sites along the Coconut Coast.

It'll be fun.  I promise. 

Dave


----------



## donnaval (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks for the info, Dave!  My one day on the island during the cruise gave me NO grasp of the geography.  I look forward to doing a lot of fun research, and checking out everyone's travel stories.


----------



## applegirl (Jul 8, 2015)

Wow, that's a great location on the island Denise.  So sorry you had the toe issue but glad you had a great place to recover 

Janna


----------



## Denise L (Jul 14, 2015)

I love your view, Denise M !  Thanks for sharing the photos.

Sorry about your toe, is it a lot better now?  Congrats on your 7 weeks, wow, I did not know you had accumulated so many!  I need to start collecting some more, ha ha...


----------



## taterhed (Jul 14, 2015)

Yes, thanks for the vicarious vacation.  Always nice...without the long flight!

One of these days...point that hubby at a volunteer duty that he's good at.  The pay is lousy, but the benefits are wonderful.  Everyone has skills that can make a difference in someones lives.  I also think it's the key to not getting too old, fat or grouchy!

Glad you had a good vaca....don't kick any cats with that toe.

cheers.


----------



## travelwyndham (Jul 17, 2015)

Best of Kauai: The Tubing adventure will lead you, by inner tube through the sugar cane water flumes and under 5 tunnels. Its great for all ages (5 and up) and all gear is provided. Waimea Canyon is the "grand Canyon" of Hawaii and you will see some of the most amazing views of canyons and waterfalls. There is a small museum, several look-outs, and hikes along the way. Wet Cave and Dry Cave: You can explore the dry cave and take some beautiful pictures of the wet cave (inside the wet cave is the blue cave, where they filmed parts of Pirates of the Carribean). Lydgate Park has an amazing park (think massive fort) for kids with a "safe" beach that has 2 keiki ponds. 
Tips about the area: Bring cash. Most places (including the movie theatre) don't take credit cards and its fun to have cash for buying fruit and Huli Huli chicken and fish tacos from the vendors after a long day exploring.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 17, 2015)

No offense, but except for tiny little mom and pop places and fruit stands/farmer's markets/taco trucks, most regular businesses on Kauai do take credit cards.


----------

